# Word of the Day:  Argle-bargle



## Ruthanne (Nov 2, 2020)

*Argle-bargle*
Blah, blah, blah, some people like to drone on for as long as others are willing to listen and there are those particular kinds of mind-numbing conversations that never seem to end. Meaningless arguments and worthless chatter—whether done by talking or writing—is called argle-bargle.

_Example: "This is just a bunch of pointless argle-bargle."_


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2020)

When I was just a kid my mother's father would go on and on with such boring argle-bargle and it was excruciating to have to listen to it.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 3, 2020)

I think I must be an argle- barble type person ,, hubby is always talking over what I'm talking about.    

Annoys me when he does that,, than I think am I that boring?


----------



## Treacle (Nov 3, 2020)

My grandmother used to say their  having an argie bargie , argy bargy (verbal dispute, pointless argument). Usually said when she could hear shouting from her neighbours.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2020)

In Australia argle bargle is known as argy bargy


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 3, 2020)

Patriarchal garble is nothing more than argle-bargle to me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2020)

The election results are half argle-bargle now and half facts...grrr..lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 4, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> The election results are half argle-bargle now and half facts...grrr..lol


Forget "argle-bargle", I'm just waiting to holler, Yabba-dabba-doo!


----------



## RubyK (Nov 4, 2020)

I am a victim of argle-bargle when my neighbor phones me. It is difficult to break into the conversation and give a reason I have to hang up.


----------

